

Programmer Competency Matrix - llambda
http://www.indiangeek.net/wp-content/uploads/Programmer%20competency%20matrix.htm?

======
ColinWright
You may be interested in the comments from the last time this was submitted:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1022394>

Or the time before that: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=554338>

Or the time before that: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=232192>

